# Kuka -  Profibus Analogsignale erzeugen / verwalten



## petermeter (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit einem Kuka Roboter, welcher für einen Kleberauftrag ein Dosiersystem erhalten soll. Dabei soll der Massenstrom von Luft und Material mit proportional Reglern bzw Materialdruckreglern gesteuert werden. Alle Teilnehmer verfügen über Profibus DP - Anschlüsse und der Kuka über ein passendes Modul.

Ich bin recht neu in diesem Gebiet und würde gerne die einfachste Vorgehensweise erfahren, um ein solches System zu realisieren. Welche SPS sollte zusätzlich verbaut werden ? Es gibt insgesamt drei Teilnehmer, die ein analoges Signal benötigen. 

Wie ist das mit Master und Slave? Kann der Kuka Master sein, da ich von dort aus die Ausgänge setze ? Sind Analogsignale überhaupt so einfach zu realisieren, oder gibt es da bessere Lösungen ?Der Preis spielt übrigens keine Rolle in Bezug auf notwendige Komponenten, wichtig ist nur, dass eine relativ einfache Programmierung und Steuerung der Regler am Kuka Panel geschehen kann.

Sorry falls dumme Fragen dabei sind, aber das ist wirklich Neuland für mich 

Viel Dank im Voraus


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2012)

petermeter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, <br><br>ich beschäftige mich momentan mit einem Kuka Roboter, welcher für einen Kleberauftrag ein Dosiersystem erhalten soll. Dabei soll der Massenstrom von Luft und Material mit proportional Reglern bzw Materialdruckreglern gesteuert werden. Alle Teilnehmer verfügen über Profibus DP - Anschlüsse  und der Kuka über ein passendes Modul. <br><br>Ich bin recht neu in diesem Gebiet und würde gerne die einfachste Vorgehensweise erfahren, um ein solches System zu realisieren. Welche SPS sollte zusätzlich verbaut werden ? <br>Es gibt insgesamt drei Teilnehmer, die ein analoges Signal benötigen. Wie ist das mit Master und Slave? Kann der Kuka Master sein, da ich von dort aus die Ausgänge setze ?  Sind Analogsignale überhaupt so einfach zu realisieren, oder gibt es da bessere Lösungen ? <br>Der Preis spielt übrigens keine Rolle in Bezug auf notwendige Komponenten, wichtig ist nur, dass eine relativ einfache Programmierung und Steuerung der Regler am Kuka Panel geschehen kann.<br><br>Sorry falls dumme Fragen dabei sind, aber das ist wirklich Neuland für mich  <br><br>Viel Dank im Voraus



Wenn ihr Studis endlich vor dem Abschicken der Nachricht diese lesen würdet, dann würdet ihr sehen, dass es eine Frechheit und Zumutung ist, zu erwarten, dass irgend jemand dies liest.
Da ihr vermutlich inzwischen so mit euren Projekten umgeht, ist mir klar warum die nichts werden.

Ist es wirklich so schwer etwas an Andere zu denken? Wenn ihr eigentlich auf Hinweise und Hilfe wartet.


bike

btw inzwischen ist es sehr seltsam, dass sich dieser Mist hier häuft. Und dies meist beim ersten Post. Ob das wirklich Zufall ist?


----------



## petermeter (9 Mai 2012)

Sry, aber ich hab alles schön gegliedert und nach dem Post war es so. Habs korrigiert


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2012)

Deine Steuerzeichen machen das Lesen auch nicht einfacher.
Wenn du schon in einem Editor schreibst, dann bitte einfach Plain Text.
Und so wird bestimmt geholfen.


bike


----------



## Matze001 (10 Mai 2012)

So dann mal ein paar Fragen:

Was sind die drei Teilnehmer? Alles Kuka-Roboter?
Gibt es noch anderes außer die Roboter zu steuern oder zu regeln?
Wird der Roboter über die Auto-Extern-Schnittstelle über die SPS gestartet? Wenn ja ist der Roboter zwingend der Slave!

Warum willst du die Werte am Kuka-Panel editieren? 
Was für ein Roboter ist das? Vielleicht sogar eine KRC4-Steuerung?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## petermeter (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei den anderen Teilnehmern handelt es sich nicht um Kuka Roboter, sondern nur um meine Komponenten die zur Dosierung des Klebers notwendig sind ( prop Ventile, Materialdruckregler / Durchflussregler .... + diverse Sensorik ).

Der Roboter ist meines Wissens nach an eine S7 SPS angeknüpft und lässt sich mit dieser extern ansteuern. Damit wäre die SPS Master und der Kuka Slave. Ziel ist es von einem externen Panel ( Siemens o.ä ) die einzelnen Parameter ( Analog Signale ) nach Abgleich der Sensordaten verändern zu können.


Benötige ich im Kuka eine zusätzliche Analogkarte um dann die Ausgbae über eine SPS zu ermöglichen ? Oder muss eine weitere SPS angeknüpft werden, bei der der KUKA Master ist ? Und wie handhabt man das mit analog Signalen und SPS ? Möglich ist es, aber empfehlenswert ? 


Ich weiß, soviele Fragen, aber stehe grad wirklich etwas auf dem Schlauch. Vielen Dank euch 



Roboter : Kuka Kr 30-3 , Steuerung : KRC 2


edit : In etwa soll das wie bei einem Lackierroboter ablaufen können. Ich muss jeder bei jeder Koordinate entsprechende analoge Ausgänge setzen können.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Mai 2012)

Das sind doch mal guter Infos!

Der Kuka wird nur als SLAVE angebunden. Die Auto-Extern-Kommunikation solltest du dir dann mal zu Gemüte führen!
Die Signale die zwischen SPS und Roboter ausgetauscht werden, gehen alle über den Profibus! Du kannst beim
Kuka Digitale EIN/Ausgänge und auch Analoge IN/OUT konfigurieren!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## petermeter (10 Mai 2012)

Das ist ja meine Frage  Wie soll das gehen ? Im Moment ist der Roboter Slave. Der Kuka an sich hat kein extra Modul für analog Signale, deswegen muss das von der SPS kommen. Diese SPS ist Master und mit einem Bedienpanel ausgestattet. Ist es ohne weiteres möglich über dieses Panel, die Teilnehmer so zu koppeln, dass alles über das Panel abläuft ? Das würde ja bedeuten der Kuka muss zusätzlich mit den Teilnehmern per  Profibus verbunden werden und zusätzlichen Spannungsquellen. 

Wie ist es überhaupt möglich das zu realisieren ? Alles mit an eine SPS verknüpfen ? Wobei wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, die SPS Master ist und der Roboter Slave. Der Master steuert den Slave, dabei muss aber der Slave sozusagen mit weiteren Slaves kommunizieren.


----------



## Deltal (10 Mai 2012)

Die Klebemenge soll abhängig von den Koordinaten des Robis geregelt werden? Das hört sich nicht so an, als ob dann noch Zeit hätte um Daten hin und herschieben..
Zusätzlich willst du ja über das TP des Roboters Parameter einstellen können. 
Also: Schlau machen wie man das im Roboter programiert bekommt und dann eine Analogkarte bestellen.


----------



## LargoD (10 Mai 2012)

petermeter schrieb:


> Der Master steuert den Slave, dabei muss aber der Slave sozusagen mit weiteren Slaves kommunizieren.


Die Bezeichnung Master bezieht sich nur auf die Koordinierung der Profibus-Kommunikation, der Roboter kann trotzdem den Prozess steuern. Die SPS liest Werte aus dem Roboter, verarbeitet sie und reicht sie an die anderen Slaves weiter, den Prozessablauf bestimmt der Roboter.
 btw:
 So einfach von den Koordinaten abhängig lässt sich eine brauchbare Klebstoffdosierung nicht realisieren, da muss auf jeden Fall die Ist-Bahngeschwindigkeit der Düsenspitze mit einbezogen werden. Ich habe so was vor einigen Jahren mal zum Einkleben von PKW-Scheiben realisiert, waren aber keine KUKAs.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Deltal (10 Mai 2012)

LargoD schrieb:


> So einfach von den Koordinaten abhängig lässt sich eine brauchbare Klebstoffdosierung nicht realisieren, da muss auf jeden Fall die Ist-Bahngeschwindigkeit der Düsenspitze mit einbezogen werden. Ich habe so was vor einigen Jahren mal zum Einkleben von PKW-Scheiben realisiert, waren aber keine KUKAs.



Vor allem ist der Roboter ja schon sonstwo, wenn die Position des TCP an der SPS einlaufen.. Ich würde das ja eher über die Geschwindigkeit des Roboters regeln..


----------

